# Prayers for Bob Beckett



## HMF (Oct 28, 2014)

One of our members, moderators and directors Bob Beckett fell and broke his hip. He is recovering at home. Please include him in your prayers.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 28, 2014)

Prayers go out to Bob and Holly. Get well soon my friend. I am in touch with Holly so I will update as it gets to me. Bob is a very special friend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 28, 2014)

Hope he gets back to getting back here soon


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 28, 2014)

Bummer...Recover quick and completely.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Bob. Hurry back.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 28, 2014)

Prayers sent.

Jake Parker


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope you get well soon Bob, i'm sorry to hear of the broken hip.
take care
mike)


----------



## samthedog (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll have some prayer for him as well. God is good.

Paul.


----------



## David S (Oct 28, 2014)

Bob as a friendly member I wish you a very very speedy recovery.

David


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 28, 2014)

Get well soon Bob. I hope all goes well with your recovery.


----------



## core-oil (Oct 28, 2014)

Prayer sent


----------



## schor (Oct 28, 2014)

Prayers sent. Get well soon Bob.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 28, 2014)

Will keep you in my prayers also, Bob. Take care and get well soon!


----------



## ogberi (Oct 30, 2014)

Hope your recovery is fast and trouble free, Bob.  I'm new here, and already miss your posts!


----------



## autonoz (Oct 30, 2014)

Hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## n3480h (Oct 30, 2014)

Prayers for your speedy recovery, Bob. We miss you.


Tom


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that... prayers are sent and wishing Bob a full recovery ... 

Brian


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 30, 2014)

Done!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2014)

Bob will be going into Re-Hab on Monday and will be there from 2-4 weeks.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Pmedic828 (Nov 1, 2014)

Rehab will have you taking names and kicking butt (with the affected hip) in no time - get well - maybe you could get someone on this site to turn you a new titanium hip!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2014)

I just got an email from Holly. Bob has started his rehab therapy and is doing well. So far so good.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 10, 2014)

Talked to Bob today. He is in good spirits but mucho pain. He said to say hello to all of you and thanks you for the prayers and concern. He goes to Gainsville to see a specialist tomorrow and then back to Daytona to complete his rehab.  That's about all I have now. I will add to this as I get info.

 Mike, I relayed your message to Holly. She acknowledged that she received it and said to tell you Thank you for your thoughts.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the updates Bill

Cheers Phil


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, just saw this.

Get well soon Bob, hope all goes well with your physical therapy.


----------



## HMF (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm keeping him in my prayers.  We miss him here. 

GET WELL SOON!!


----------



## ogberi (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi All, 

Any update on Bob's condition?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll update after I call him. Probably tomorrow.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 19, 2014)

Extremely good news folks. Bob gets out of rehab Saturday and will be going home.

 "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Nov 19, 2014)

That's great! Here's wishing him a speedy recovery.
Marcel


----------



## ogberi (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome!   

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!  It's always better to be home.


----------



## HMF (Nov 19, 2014)

Great news!! 

:thumbzup3:


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 19, 2014)

That is great news!!


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, that is wonderful news!

There is a wealth of knowledge and understanding and experience in Bob's head... 

I am sure many of us appreciate Bob being around and sharing what he has learned!!!

:man:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2014)

Short and sweet ----- Bob is home.

 "Billy G"


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 23, 2014)

Good to hear.


----------

